# Photography costs



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Sorry for this type of thread but I'm looking for a quide to costs of some photos if possible please, have been searching and its seems to be high but thought I'd ask here as I know there's a lot of people well in to photography as well as pros.

My girlfriend has been out to have a photo shoot (£10) with our little boy and has returned with a bill for £165
One 8X10 canvas print
Two 8X10 prints
One 20x30 print
All matte finish
Could I please get some reassurance as to the price of these prints?
il leave it here as il only ramble on!

Thank you all


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

sounds about right if not a little cheap


----------



## Vmlopes (Jan 8, 2012)

Yep seems good, lucky she didn't go to Venture..........then you would no what expensive is


----------



## VixMix (May 8, 2008)

It seems about normal for pro prints and small canvas to me


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

I know this is after the horse has bolted, but Nottinghamshire area folks please call mark 
We had our family photos done and for the price it was more than we expected. Its was £80 for an hour and all photos are yours. And do with them as you wish. We get around 40 shots, all on disc

http://www.markwalkerphotography.net


----------



## Stewartfinley (Mar 3, 2012)

I do some photography work on the side and that is a good price for a good photographer in a studio. I'd be a little more than that but it all depends on time in the studio. I usually get mums and babies, engaged couples and older couples celebrating big anniversaries. Images usually taken in an hour or 2, editing can take 2 more hours, then prints and canvas on top of that. I charge a flat rate of £40 per hour. Great seeing people at their happiest.


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Ste T said:


> I know this is after the horse has bolted, but Nottinghamshire area folks please call mark
> We had our family photos done and for the price it was more than we expected. Its was £80 for an hour and all photos are yours. And do with them as you wish. We get around 40 shots, all on disc
> 
> http://www.markwalkerphotography.net


thanks for the heads up on that
no cd rom option which is no the best for us really, I know a guy who has a studio and has said just to get a cd rom and hr will sort the prints out for us.


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

There's usually 2 approaches to photo shoots like this.

1) Charge substantially for studio time in the event people don't actually buy any prints

2) Charge little or nothing for the studio time and charge lots for prints

Our wedding photog tooks pics of our daughter when she was born (_for free as she shot our wedding..._) then opened up the photos for our family etc to look at, she must've made ~£500-750 as the 15x10 we bought was £85 alone, and our parents bought a load each, and grannies etc... swings and roundabouts, but not cheap.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Her in doors does this and charges about £80 for the pics and prints. She gives a DVD of all the pics and does not copyright the DVD so you can reprint. She also gives a receipt with full release of the pics.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

I guess you have to ask yourself the question how much would you want to be paid yourself to spend half a day setting up studio, taking pics and then editing them. Personally I would want £80 at the very least.


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Looks cheap as others have said, my quote would have been about £230 at a glance


----------



## composite (Jan 31, 2012)

That is cheap!!


----------



## Cy-Zuki (Feb 9, 2015)

Bit of a BUMP! 
But just seen this thread. That is quite cheap when you consider the rent and rates of the shop the years of courses (maybe?) the equipment, staff bills, software costs, editing time, insurances yada yada think what the bill for for say 3 hours labour at a GOOD garage would be.


----------

